# Avg 8.0



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone else installed it yet?

Wow, they really changed this version for the worse, so there are lots of unhappy people.
AVG extremely slow

The big thing I found out is the first thing you have to do is disable the link scanner or your browsing speed drops to a painful crawl. 
The other thing it installs now is their toolbar if you're not watching what your doing, and you definitely don't want that. I would up uninstalling, then reinstalling to get rid of that.

Some people are saying that it also takes forever to scan with this version, but I haven't noticed that problem.

I realize it's free, but it's too bad they had to mess with a good thing....

Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, out of all the people who used to prefer AVG here, no one uses it anymore???


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I use it, but I must admit, hadn't noticed any changes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you upgrade to the 8.0 version Bert?

I'm just asking because the earlier versions won't be able to update soon, so everyone needs to go to the 8.0 and so far it's not real well liked, as were the previous versions.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I was using AVG at one time but it seemed to bog down my system and I just didn't have much faith in it. I switched to NOD32 and it immediately found a couple trojans that AVG never found. I haven't looked back since. It may not be free like AVG but NOD32 is worth every penny so far.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the previous version, but I didn't realize I had to update. I thought they were trying to sell something. They are still updating, so I may just wait till they stop updating and then go to 8.0.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

JanS said:


> Did you upgrade to the 8.0 version Bert?
> 
> I'm just asking because the earlier versions won't be able to update soon, so everyone needs to go to the 8.0 and so far it's not real well liked, as were the previous versions.


No, I realize I haven't updated. Yesterday, I got the 'time to update' message, but said to do it later. I guess I will soon know what you're referring to.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I upgraded last week. The only time it was slow was while surfing, so I disabled the link scanner thing. Very annoying.

This thread has some interesting information about how to install certain features without installing the annoying ones:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20471075-AVG-8-Free-Better-Than-75-After-Tweaking

Although in my opinion you shouldn't have to jump through this many hoops to customize the software. The new interface is much cooler.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I was using 7.5, which they will no longer support come June, so I installed 8.0 only to find that it's a 1 month trial. I've found it to be no more bothersome than 7.5 was, but I'm looking for a longer term open source solution...

If I were to actually pay for something, I'd look at Norton & Ewido - strike that - Ewido has been swallowed up by AVG  ... still looking...


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

They have issued a FREE AVG 8.0 now. http://free.grisoft.com/


----------

